# Losing Brake fluid - No visible leaks



## ubfishing (Sep 11, 2008)

I have been losing brake fluid and don't know where it is going or where the leak exists. Have 85K on car and replaced front rotors and pads at 75K. Clutch pedal also sticks when the fluid is low.
Appreciate anyones help here. Is it the master cylinder or what?
Robert


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Losing Brake fluid - No visible leaks (ubfishing)*

Brake fluid droppin with no visiable leaks anywhere...gotta be MC seals leakin into brake booster..that's the only hidden place..once fluid gets high enuff in booster..you'll see some runnin down the firewall...and eatin the paint off!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Losing Brake fluid - No visible leaks (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Brake fluid droppin with no visiable leaks anywhere...gotta be MC seals leakin into brake booster..that's the only hidden place..once fluid gets high enuff in booster..you'll see some runnin down the firewall...and eatin the paint off!









we should really start making certain topics a sticky........


----------

